# Looking for a gift for my wife...



## seesul (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello,

I know this gonna be a strange request but I have to ask...
My wife will celebrate her 30th B´day in August and I wanna buy her a gift. I know she would be very happy if I gave her a wrist watch she really loves- 
Jennifer Lopez JL2055SVTT Gold×Silver×Zirconia
(Les,please avoid your comments on JLo )

The problem is that the watch is probably out of production, probably model 2008 and I wasn´t able to buy it on U.S. servers, perhabs here Amazon.com: JLO by Jennifer Lopez Women's Watch #JL2055SVTT: Watches
The only server having this watch in their offer is in Japan Youbuy-ã€é€æ–™ç„¡æ–™ï¼ä»£å¼•æ‰‹æ•°æ–™è¾¼ã€‘ Jennifer Lopez ã‚¸ã‚§ãƒ‹ãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒ¼ ãƒ*ãƒšã‚¹ è…•æ™‚è¨ˆ JL2055SVTT ã‚´ãƒ¼ãƒ«ãƒ‰Ã—ã‚·ãƒ«ãƒãƒ¼Ã—ã‚¸ãƒ«ã‚³ãƒ‹ã‚¢ è…•æ™‚è¨ˆ, ã‚¸ã‚§ãƒ‹ãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒ¼ ãƒ*ãƒšã‚¹ web trade 

This Japanese company unfortunately doesn´t ship their products overseas. I sent them an e-mail request 2 days ago if they could do it for me but no answer till now...

I also have sent an request to my friend in N.Y.C. but have to wait for his answer yet.

So I wanna ask you for your help i my searching- should someone find some link to the company that is still offering this watch could you tell me? But I don´t belive in success as I spent 5 (!) hours in front of my PC on searching and no result...

There is also another possibility...I´d never ask for it but I´m really hopeless.
If someone could find them locally in some shop, would there be a chance to buy it and send it to me? I´d pay watch price (about 125 dollars), shipping costs and something for the willingness in advance by bank transfer to your account...

Frankly speaking, I feel ashamed for this request but I just have to ask, because I really love my wife...as she does everything possible for me, supports me in all my activities, accepts all the visits of the WW2 vets, takes a part on all the commemorations and I´d never find such a girl like her anymore. 

If someone could get this watch pethabs in hell, he would be added to my ww2aircraft buddy list forever 

Hope I´m not bothering you...


----------



## chook (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Roman
As someone who is frequently in trouble with who is a very patient wife I'd like to do my best to help. I was researching for photos of the IJN carrier Hiryu for an upcoming model and long story short found that Shinpachi (forum member living in Osaka Japan) to be willing to go out of his way to help me, a complete stranger to the man. I can only suggest PMing him to see if he can help. If you can find it in Sydney I'll help you though.

Best of luck my friend

Sean


----------



## seesul (Feb 26, 2009)

Many thanks m8!
I was thinking about it and there´s a also Ppopsie from Japan. But before I´ll try to overload these two members I wanted to try if there´s a chance to get in USA...
I´ll wait till the weekend and then I´d ask those 2...
THX again!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi, seesul!

Nice to have received message from you.
It is always a good thing to love one's wife and family.

However, I must tell you that this shopping site you informed is out of service.

I have placed order 1set of the Jennifer Lopez JL2055SVTT Gold×Silver×Zirconia but no further asking about my name, address and payment choice comes up. I tried more order for other models by clicking the 'add to cart' on the screen one after another but the result was same.

Sorry to inform you but this site is 'DEAD'.


----------



## seesul (Feb 26, 2009)

Shinpachi!
Many thanks for your try!!! You were already added to my buddy list though...8) 
Oh man, I´d really like to get it somewhere as I know this would make my wife happy... 

One question more- could you please to try to call there? On their websites I´ve found the phone N° 050-3722-1104...
They even answered my e-mail request...
Many many thanks again!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, darn. I'll keep my eyes open for the watch for you Roman. Sounds like this one might be a tough one. You might want to see if she has something else she really likes too as a back up plan.


----------



## seesul (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you Eric!
I still don´t want to give it up...
Will wait few days and then I´ll have to look for another target


----------



## seesul (Feb 26, 2009)

BTW, when I asked my son what he would like to buy for his mum, his answer was... a Dauntless model


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2009)

Parsifal I think is also in Asia or was - I may be wrong.


ahhhh, the wonders of the interet!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope you are able to find the watch somewhere Roman. Meanwhile, I'll search around the UK to see if I can locate one.


----------



## seesul (Feb 26, 2009)

THX Terry!
It´s worse than searching for the addresses of the German and U.S. vets...


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 26, 2009)

Seesul, it looks like the only places that have that watch, are in Japan...

I tried all the sites I could think of and came up empty-handed 

I did try this site: Youbuy-ã€Order now and get free shippingã€‘ Jennifer Lopez JL2055SVTT GoldÃ—SilverÃ—Zirconia Wristwatches, JenniferLopez web trade and they look to be still in stock, I tested it by adding one to the cart, and it showed available. (this is similiar to the link you posted.)

Hopefully one of the guys over in Japan might be able to help!


----------



## seesul (Feb 27, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Seesul, it looks like the only places that have that watch, are in Japan...
> 
> I tried all the sites I could think of and came up empty-handed
> 
> ...



Thank you Dave for spending the time on my request. Really thanks buddy. Shinpachi already was able to get in touch with one man from this company who wants me to sent my e-mail request again. So I already sent it out.

Thank you Shinpachi, you got my credit!


----------

